
New design points a path to the ‘ultimate’ battery - fintanr
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-design-points-a-path-to-the-ultimate-battery
======
JoeAltmaier
They talk of lithium dendrites, shorting and explosion risk. But this battery
is lithium-air. Can a battery with no builtin oxide burn/explode like a
conventional lithium battery? Or would it 'slow burn'?

